# Advice on where to live in Melbourne



## Gosal

Hello,

I'm looking for advice on good(safe more than anything) areas to live in Melbourne. I'm starting a job in Oakleigh (eastern melbourne) at the end of march and looking to rent a place that will be reasonably close to work. Ideally within walking distance. Also a list of places I should definately avoid would be great. Any advice would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## Wanderer

Melbourne is a pretty safe city in which to live and eastern suburbs about the quietest of all Melbourne suburban areas.
Oakleigh is on a main suburban rail line, about 30 minutes from CBD and anywhere in Oakleigh itself or adjoining suburbs ought to be OK.
Have a look at a map and you'll see the suburbs and Chadstone Shopping Centre not too far away, it being one of the largest regional shopping centres in Australia.
www.domain.com.au will give you an idea of rentals in the area.


----------



## pencilpusher

hello Gosal,

thought I so the post in another thread... anyway...great community and lots of very nice people...always check out the forum for new ideas, locations, new friends, cheers 

Sell Without an Agent | Sell Your Own Home | Sell Your House Privately


----------



## jeremyh

*moving*



Wanderer said:


> Melbourne is a pretty safe city in which to live and eastern suburbs about the quietest of all Melbourne suburban areas.
> Oakleigh is on a main suburban rail line, about 30 minutes from CBD and anywhere in Oakleigh itself or adjoining suburbs ought to be OK.
> Have a look at a map and you'll see the suburbs and Chadstone Shopping Centre not too far away, it being one of the largest regional shopping centres in Australia.
> www.domain.com.au will give you an idea of rentals in the area.


Well if you add some places where i look to find the room on rent single bedroom of course. Well i am looking to move to Melbourne to Sydney. So if anyone can help me please do it.


----------



## y0uzil

I need a work~~


----------



## y0uzil

I am also need a house


----------



## myplace_11

Better search it on the internet if your looking for job and a place to stay I'm sure you can find a lot.


----------



## pencilpusher

Internet search is an okay thing keep it general in searches and find out who really can help. 

cheers and best regards


----------



## pencilpusher

I got the tool and it worked wonders.

thank you


----------



## sarahjobaroo

Gumtree is also awesome for finding places to live in Australia guys - Free Local Classifieds Ads from all over Australia - Gumtree


----------



## tracker777

My advice would be again gumtree


----------



## pencilpusher

yep...Gumtree would help. hope it does


----------



## pencilpusher

Toorak is very very nice...


----------

